# Frage zu GNOME und KDE (gemischtes System)

## alex00

Habe mal eine Frage...wenn ich mir gnome aufsetze und dann ein einiges KDE Programm haben will (zB K3B) muss ich ein bei libs emergen. Nun so weit so gut. Ich frage mich ob dieser Prozess mein System generll langsamer macht, also werde die kde.libs schon gleich beim Start geladen und verbrauchen somit arbeitsspeicher und CPU Last 

oder wird dieser prozess erst dann gemahct wenn ich das betreffende Programm (zb k3b) starte. 

Danke

----------

## franzf

Prinzipiell werden Bibliotheken nur geladen, wenn sie benötigt werden, außer du stellst das selber anders ein.

Wenn du ein Programm beendest wird hingegen die Bibliothek nicht automatisch wieder aus dem RAM genommen, sie wird gecached.

Dann geht ein Start beim nächsten mal schneller.

Wird der RAM knapp, wird natürlich der Cache geleert.

Prinzipiell braucht eine Bibliothek - ob jetzt benötigt oder gecached - keine CPU! Erst wenn sie vom laufenden Programm genutzt wird, geht dafür CPU-Zeit drauf.

Du solltest dir also echt keine Sorgen machen. Sobald du k3b schließt braucht es keine CPU mehr, Linux kümmert sich um deinen Arbeitsspeicher. fertig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit dem Speicher haben viele Leute seit der Zeit nach DOS Probleme (damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich oder deinen Beitrag). Das Gejammere ging damals schon bei OS/2 los. Es ist so, was erst mal im Speicher ist, bleibt da. Solange bis kein freier Speicher mehr da ist und etwas anderes Speicher braucht. Es ist nicht das Ziel des Kernels, bei dir anzuzeigen: Soviel Speicher frei, sondern wenn Speicher frei ist, dann wird er effektiv genutzt.  Kann doch sein, dass die Bibliothek, die im Speicher ist, bald wieder gebraucht wird.

Und wenn der Speicher nicht mehr reicht, wird das, was am da längsten ungenutzt rum liegt, entfernt. Also kein Stress, der Kernel richtet das für dich. Mein Compi hat 2GB Speicher und wenn ich mir das anschaue, dann brauche ich nicht mehr als 512kB für meine Anwendeungen. Der Rest ist Cache. Und der wird bis zum Anschlag genutzt.

----------

